# 03 745i Brake squeaking



## carl425 (Jul 16, 2006)

I just replaced my brakes and went with EBC Green Stop pads. I now have squeaking like crazy. They work fantastic and really do produce MUCH less dust than the factory pads. However, the brake squeak is unbelievable! The pads fit like a golve in the brackets and had shims pre-installed. The only thing I can think of is that the sensors don't fit as tight as they did in the factory pads and that they may be causing it? I bought new sensors as the old ones were worn anyway and they fit the same.

Has anyone else had a problem with bad brake squeak after replacing the brakes? If so, what was causing it and how did you fix it?

Thanks,
CRP


----------



## EdLover-745 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Brakes*

I have an 02 745 Li and the brake sensors have been replaced 3 times to stop the squealing. It still occurs with the new sensor but much less than before. The dealer said they had filed down the sensor on my last visit to minimize the squealing. They also said this was a known issue. It should be covered under warranty. Hope this helps.


----------

